# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zandbergen-van Wijk (Apeldoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zandbergen-van Wijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk van Wijk, Apeldoorn

Adres: J.C. Wilslaan 1, Apeldoorn

Website: www.hapvanwijk.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zandbergen-van Wijk*

----------

